# Florida Keys Lobstering Trip (Video)



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

This footage was taken about 2 months ago at the peak of lobstering season. It was the most fun I have had in awhile. There's some spearfishing footage mixed in there as well. Enjoy!
(Also posted in the Off Topic thread)

VIDEO LINK HERE


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

bad link...


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

jigslinger said:


> bad link...


My bad. Should be fixed now.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like fun, but i'd have been diving with a tank. good eats tho. glad you had fun!!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!!!:thumbup: now I'm hungry


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. Those bugs were cute! Never seen them that small up here.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. Those bugs were cute! Never seen them that small up here.


Shorts and barely legal bugs were all that were left inshore this late in the season. Generally, the deeper water you dove, the bigger they got, but not all of our party was game 20ft+ free dives. But it was a blast!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Diving the Keys makes for a great trip. Love to catch them bugs. Looks like a nice time had by all.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

great video. cool music too


----------

